# Drum to disc swap 200 SX



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi am new on the forum and i wanna know if someone know if there a company that make convertion kit for the rear brake upgrape to disc for a 200 SX SE 1995. Thanks


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

We will be addressing this in an upcoming issue of Nissan Performance Mag...stay tuned


----------

